# ammonia



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

can i use ammo lock all the time so i have no ammonia. or should i just use it to make my ammonia go down till the cycle startes. i cant get my ammonia to go down any furthur than .1 to .25 i want to use ammo lock to get rid of it so my p's dont get ammonia burns. any suggestions. i really messed up with the bio-spria and caused my cycle to start from scatch. is there anyway i can do something to help my p's. they are in a 75g and a 30br. is there anyway to help ammonia burns and to reverse there side affects.please help fast!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

What do you mean u messed up with the cycle....?????


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think ammo-lock just detoxifies the ammonia so its less harmful to your fish...i could be wrong though


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Ammo-Lock does not remove ammonia.
It converts the ammonia to a non-toxic form.

Do a water change..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i did a water change on thursday and the ammonia stays the same. can it be that i just let the filter pick up all the uneaten food and let some sit in the tank?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Are you Cycling?

Never leave uneaten food in the tank for the filtration to clean.
Live food i leave the uneaten pieces no more than 10-20 minutes.
Krill and Static food ill leave the uneaten in there for up to 30-45 minutes.

If ya cycling it might take a while before your ammo goes down.
1st ammo gets high, then nirites get high... 
When tank is cycled those 2 should be at 0ppm

-im at that stage now.

My ammo is high, and now my nitrites are growign at high levels.
Hopefully they will both go down soon.

I been trying to keep my killa's healthy thu this cycle, by doing water changes, adding aquarium salt, ammo-lock 2, and "Cycle".

So far - so good~

Good Luck-


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Just use Bio spira it will cycle your tank in a day or two.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ammo-Lock converts Ammonia to a non-toxic form, then turns it to Nitrite then Nitrite turns to Nitrate which is removed by water changes


----------

